# WoW Goldseller Werbemails , und "Blizzard-Fake"-Links



## Rolandos (16. April 2010)

Hallo Leute

Es geht um die gefälschten Mails von Blizzard, die ich jetzt auch bekomme. 6 Stück die letzten 2 Tage obwohl ich seit fast einem halben Jahr nicht mehr spiele.

Diese EMail Adresse ist nur hier und bei Blizzard bekannt.

Ich habe mich nirgendwo anders mit dieser Adresse registriert, kein Goldkauf oder Ähnliches getätigt.

Frage ist, wie kommen die Faker an meine E-Mailadresse.


----------



## Kleina Jäga (16. April 2010)

Die probieren teilweise nur rum und selbst mein kumpel hat ne e-mail bekommen obwohl er nicht spielt. Einfach ignorieren


----------



## sympathisant (16. April 2010)

wenns denn wirklich so sein sollte, mehrere möglichkeiten:

1. blizzard gibt die daten weiter. das behalten sie sich in ihren datenschutzbestimmungen vor. und wer von denen dann wieder weitergibt, wissen wir nicht.
2. blizzard oder einer dieser firmen wurde gehackt 
3. buffed gibt die daten weiter. 
4. buffed oder eine ihrer partner, die die daten nutzen wurden gehackt.
5. dein emailanbieter wurde gehackt.
6. der spamversender hat die emailadresse "erraten" (auch dazu wird bruteforce eingesetzt)
7. irgendein admin verkauft die daten unter der hand.

such dir was aus.


----------



## amdosh (16. April 2010)

Les dir unten die Datenschutzinformationen durch. 
Ansonsten kann man nur sagen, dass EMailadressen auch einfach durchprobiert werden können, speziell bei den grossen Anbietern. Oder wenn sie auf netten, kleinen Datensammlungs CDs gelangen und in fremden Händen ist auch der weitere Verlauf nicht mehr abzusehen. 
Und bei gehackten EMail-Konten/ bzw Mailprogrammen oder den Keylogger auf den Rechner ist auch viel möglich ...

Man kann in diesen Zeiten nicht klarstellen, wo die EMailadresse in fremde Hände kam. Eventuell gibt es noch hübsche Webseiten im Internet, die solche Möglichkeiten anschaulich darstellen.

Ich selbst kriege auch Spammails, dabei hab ich ein kleines Homepage-Paket mit 50 Mailadressen, in Zukunft kriegt jede neue Webseitanmeldung eine eigene, um dies mal etwas zu überwachen ...


----------



## sympathisant (16. April 2010)

mache ich zur zeit auch so. und bin sehr sparsam mit der vergabe von emailadressen. bis jetzt funktioniert es. sobald aber irgendwann ne spammail kommt, weiss ich welcher anbieter meine adresse weitergegeben hat.


----------



## Nicorobbin (16. April 2010)

Ich hab nichtmal die Aion Demo ausprobiert (falls es die gibt) und trotzdem wurde den ominösen Emails nach mein Aion Account gehackt....


----------



## Psalmensang (16. April 2010)

also wenn ihr keine mailadressen weitergegeben habt, davon auszugehen ist, dass blizz keine adressen an aion weitergibt, buffed das auch nicht macht, dann solltet ihr auf jeden Fall einen kompletten Virenscan eures Systems durchführen ...


----------



## sp4rkl3z (16. April 2010)

sympathisant schrieb:


> wenns denn wirklich so sein sollte, mehrere möglichkeiten:
> 
> 1. blizzard gibt die daten weiter. das behalten sie sich in ihren datenschutzbestimmungen vor. und wer von denen dann wieder weitergibt, wissen wir nicht.
> 2. blizzard oder einer dieser firmen wurde gehackt
> ...



Oder du meldest dich mit deiner Mail-Adresse bei Buffed.de, Facebook oder was auch immer an und lässt deine Mail-Adresse anzeigen.
Jeder kommt an x hunderte E-Mail Adressen ohne Probleme.

Schau nur mal hier http://www.123people.de/ da gibts du random einfach mal n namen ein und du findest schon einige E-Mailadressen die du dann spamen kannst.

&#8364;: nicht immer sind die Illuminati oder der böse China-Mann (Ist das politisch Korrekt?) von neben an schuld. Das Internet macht dich, wenn du deine Daten nicht richtig schütz zu einem gläsernen Bürger, ganz einfach


----------



## Rolandos (16. April 2010)

Das ist nicht zu fassen, wie mit unseren Daten Schindluder getrieben wird und dann wird auch noch dreist behauptet, besonders von Ämtern, es ist alles sicher. 

Einfach durchprobieren, meine adresse ist 9 Zeichen lang das währen min 38 hoch 9 Möglichkeiten das sind 208 728 361 158 795 Möglichkeiten 

pro Sekunde einen Versuch, dann währen es schon bei 300 000 000 Versuchen 10 Jahre testen. Nee einfach probieren glaub ich nicht. 

OK danke. 

Werden wohl doch von irgendwem weiter gegeben. Egal wandern sowieso in den Müll.


----------



## Chiary (16. April 2010)

sp4rkl3z schrieb:


> Schau nur mal hier http://www.123people.de/ da gibts du random einfach mal n namen ein und du findest schon einige E-Mailadressen die du dann spamen kannst.



Hab ich gemacht, mit meinem eigenen Namen.
Er findet ne Menge Infos über mich ( soll auch so sein ) aber nicht eine einzige Mailadresse.
Und ich verstecke die Teile nicht mal grossartig.

Sooooo simpel ists dann wohl doch nicht.

Bekomme übrigens bisher ( fast 4 Jahre WoW mit mehreren Acc ) auch keine Mails das ich gehacked wurde, ach so dolle Ingamemounts haben dürfte usw.


----------



## Windelwilli (16. April 2010)

Rolandos schrieb:


> Das ist nicht zu fassen, wie mit unseren Daten Schindluder getrieben wird und dann wird auch noch dreist behauptet, besonders von Ämtern, es ist alles sicher.
> 
> Einfach durchprobieren, meine adresse ist 9 Zeichen lang das währen min 38 hoch 9 Möglichkeiten das sind 208 728 361 158 795 Möglichkeiten
> 
> ...




wie kommst du auf einen Versuch pro Sekunde? Das gibt sicher keiner per Hand ein, sondern die Modifikationen werden automatisch erstellt. Ein guter Rechner schafft bestimmt hunderte E-Mail-Adressen in der Sekunde zu generieren, wenn nicht noch mehr. Und das abschicken geht nebenbei automatisch.


----------



## sp4rkl3z (16. April 2010)

Chiary schrieb:


> Hab ich gemacht, mit meinem eigenen Namen.
> Er findet ne Menge Infos über mich ( soll auch so sein ) aber nicht eine einzige Mailadresse.
> Und ich verstecke die Teile nicht mal grossartig.
> 
> ...



Aber im Prinzip läufts halt so (ich muss sagen, für mich ist das einfach die plausibelste Erklärung. Also ist es nur meine Annahme)
Ich denke nicht, dass da irgendwer bei Blizzard oder hier bei Buffed Daten an 3. verkauft. So etwas unsäglich dummes würde wohl kein halbwegs schlaues Unternehmen zulassen. Klar besteht die Möglichkeit, dass ein schwarzes Schaf unter all den Mitarbeitern ist. Aber ich denke, dass das eher unwahrscheindlich ist.

Es ist halt wirklich kein grosses Problem an Daten zu kommen und es gibt halt doch viele, die ihre Daten doch all zu unbedacht irgendwo eingeben.


----------



## Freakypriest (16. April 2010)

Oft liegt es auch nur an den E-Mail Providern.
Yahoo z.b. ist bekannt für seine unzuverlässigkeit bei Spam, und Datenunsicherheit.


----------



## Edanos (16. April 2010)

Ich glaube nicht das Blizzard oder Buffed einen Datenleck hat... Ich schätze eher das diese Organisationen bzw. diese Personen Progamme benutzen, die E-Mail Adressen ermitteln.


----------



## Xaner (16. April 2010)

Tip: 

Guckt mal, wer euch noch bei Aufruf von www.buffed.de besucht. Buffed wird sich dazu totschweigen oder beschwichtigen da es einer ihrer zukrativen Geldgeber ist.


----------



## Tünnemann72 (16. April 2010)

@ Sympathisant ... Nettes Avatarbildchen ... der Bär oder Wolf ... darf man fragen wo du das her hast ?


----------



## Rolandos (16. April 2010)

sp4rkl3z schrieb:


> Schau nur mal hier http://www.123people.de/ da gibts du random einfach mal n namen ein und du findest schon einige E-Mailadressen die du dann spamen kannst.



Habe ich mal mit meinem Namen gemacht, keine einzige Info über mich 


			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.
        

 so soll es sein.




Windelwilli schrieb:


> wie kommst du auf einen Versuch pro Sekunde? Das gibt sicher keiner per Hand ein, sondern die Modifikationen werden automatisch erstellt. Ein guter Rechner schafft bestimmt hunderte E-Mail-Adressen in der Sekunde zu generieren, wenn nicht noch mehr. Und das abschicken geht nebenbei automatisch.



Der Rechner kann auch noch mehr generieren, leider ist da noch das Internet, welches doch ein wenig Zeit braucht die Daten anzunehmen. Dann lass es 100 000 Adressen sein und die hälfte der Möglikeiten meine Adresse zu finden. Das dauert auch.


----------



## Cazor (16. April 2010)

sympathisant schrieb:


> mache ich zur zeit auch so. und bin sehr sparsam mit der vergabe von emailadressen. bis jetzt funktioniert es. sobald aber irgendwann ne spammail kommt, weiss ich welcher anbieter meine adresse weitergegeben hat.




soviel dazu. Gesagt getan, 4. Emailadresse angelegt, bei battle.net hinterlegt und Authentificator gekauft. Am nächsten Tag 3 Spammails.
Bei den 3 andren nicht eine Mail von <wowaccountadmin.noreplay>


----------



## Comp4ny (16. April 2010)

Es ist doch nichts mehr Verwunderliches in den heutigen Datenschutzbestimmungen das diese "offen" im Raum stehen bleiben.
Siehe Facebook, Studi / SchülerVZ & Co.

Selbst Seriöse Firmen / Großhändler etc. Verkaufen die Daten weiter, darunter auch sehr Bekannte.
Zum Beispiel habe ich speziel für Wareneinkäufe eine bestimme Emailadresse die zur Anmeldung Verwendet wird,
und nach schon 2 Wochen kamen die ersten Spam-Mails bzw. Abzocke.

Natürlich wird das Dementiert sofern nicht in den Datenschutzbestimmung steht (wie bei Facebook)
das jegliche Daten, Bilder etc. pp. die ein User bei Facebook hochlädt absofort bei Bestätigung / Speichern Eigentum von Facebook wird
und diese Vertraulichen Daten für "kommerziellen Zwecke" genutzt werden darf. Das alles weiß der User nicht da sogut wie keiner
die Datenschutzbestimmungen durchliest und der User nicht rechtlich Klagen kann da der User ja bestätigt hat das Facebook meine Daten Verkaufen darf
bzw. ich dennen das Ja gegeben habe mit meiner Anmeldebestätigung.

Kommerzielle Zwecke bedeutet in sogut wie in jedem Fall = Firma darf / ich gebe die Erlaubniss / wird die Daten Verkaufen.

Kommerzieller Zweck = Geschäftlich-/ Gewerblicher Zweck


@ TE - Lese dir mal die Datenschutzbestimmungen von Blizzard und Buffed durch,
dann wirst du sicherlich Fündig wer deine Daten Verkauft hat.

Übrigens liegt der Verkaufspreis meines wissen für komplette Daten (Vor und Nachname, Email und ggf. Adresse etc.) bei 1-2 Euro.
Mit Telefon und Bankverbindungung / Kreditkarte etc. sogar noch höher!


----------



## ZAM (16. April 2010)

Ich hab so ne Mail auch des Öfteren im Postfach einer Email-Adresse die ich nur mal angelegt aber noch nie irgendwo verwendet oder angegeben habe. Hier hat dann wohl Bruteforce funktioniert.

Sogar meine Eltern bekommen solche Mails, die sind weder hier noch auf irgend ner anderen themenspezifischen Spieleseite oder gar bei WoW oder nem anderen MMO angemeldet (keine Zocker).

Auf jeden fall sollte man nen Email-Client nutzen, der kein HTML bzw. Bilder in Emails sofort lädt, da dies neben dem ominösen "Klicke hier"-System auch eine Methode zur Ermittlung bietet, ob eine willkürlich generierte Email-Adresse funktioniert.


----------



## sympathisant (16. April 2010)

es reicht doch schon, dass keine fehlermeldung vom mailserver kommt um zu wissen, dass die mailadresse wirklich exisitiert.


----------



## ZAM (16. April 2010)

sympathisant schrieb:


> es reicht doch schon, dass keine fehlermeldung vom mailserver kommt um zu wissen, dass die mailadresse wirklich exisitiert.



Das Bounce-Tracking is aber ziemlich ätzend und ineffizient *g*


----------



## attake (8. August 2010)

hi all 
ein interessanter tread ,  ich hab ehrlich gesagt auch massiv das problem und das nur auf der adresse mit der ich mich bei buffed registerit hab ......

http://www.forum-3dcenter.org/vbulletin/showthread.php?t=488897

ka wie lang der tread besteht , wieweit er buffed unangenehm ist oder obs gar ne gute erklärung gibt 


			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.
        



m.f.g.   ATTA


----------



## Toraka' (8. August 2010)

inb4 ban durch admin...
*zu sehr um eigenen account besorgt*


----------



## Moshuna (8. August 2010)

komisch, ich bin seit paar jahren hier registriert, mit der gleichen email.
ich bekomm aber erst seit ~2-3 monaten die ganzen aion (was ich nichtmal spiele) und Blizz fake-mails.

darüber hinaus noch in verschiedenen sprachen ... englisch, schlechtes deutsch und Französisch 


			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.
        






			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.


----------



## Magickevin (8. August 2010)

Gleich ist der Thread weg...Oder vielleicht doch nicht? hmmm


----------



## natter01 (8. August 2010)

Moshuna schrieb:


> komisch, ich bin seit paar jahren hier registriert, mit der gleichen email.
> ich bekomm aber erst seit ~2-3 monaten die ganzen aion (was ich nichtmal spiele) und Blizz fake-mails.
> 
> darüber hinaus noch in verschiedenen sprachen ... englisch, schlechtes deutsch und Französisch
> ...



is bei mir auch so ich bekomme sogut wie nie werbemails wenn es 2 im monat sind is es viel und ich bin hier auch schon ne weile angemeldet


----------



## Petersburg (8. August 2010)

Magickevin schrieb:


> gleich ist der thread weg...



Wetten nicht? 


			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.
        



Btt: Ich bin auch schon seit ... *aufs Profil guck* dem 27 Juli 09 registriert und habe bis jetzt nur 1 Spam Mail bekommen!


----------



## attake (8. August 2010)

ich binn auch schon längere zeit registriert und massiv wurde es auch erst vor ein paar monaten .
komisch ist nur das ich 5 e-mail adressen hab und nur die eine die bei buffed registerit ist ist betroffen ....
hab mir bis jetzt , wo ich über den tread gestolpert binn , nix dabei gedacht  
aber scheinbahr binn ich nicht alleine ....

naja is ja schonmal toll das der tred noch da ist 


			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.
        


auf ne stellungnahme zu hoffen wäre bestimmt zuviel erwartet ^^

wäre interessant wieviele tatsächlich gleiches feststellen oder ob das nur zufälle sind


----------



## TAYLAN (8. August 2010)

Was soll das jetzt werden ein Verschwörung durch Buffed? Wahrscheinlich ist das FBI und der CIA auch noch beteiligt.

Es ist schon Lustig wie Kiddy immer anderen die Schuld geben wenn die sie nicht aus kennen.

Ich habe noch nie eine Werbemail bekommen auf meine hier registrierte Mail.

Schon wieder so ein Sonntag Müll Thread.


----------



## TAYLAN (8. August 2010)

attake schrieb:


> ich binn auch schon längere zeit registriert und massiv wurde es auch erst vor ein paar monaten .
> komisch ist nur das ich 5 e-mail adressen hab und nur die eine die bei buffed registerit ist ist betroffen



Es ist immer einfach die Schuld bei anderen zu suchen als bei sich selber.


----------



## Tikume (8. August 2010)

Genau die gleiche Theorie gibt es der Marke "Ich habe mir einen battle.net Account gemacht und bekomme jetzt Phishing Mails auf die Adresse".

Die einfachste Erklärung (von vielen) wäre z.B. dass derjenige einfach seine E-Mail anzeigen lässt oder gelassen hat im Profil.


----------



## Petersburg (8. August 2010)

Vielleicht gibt es ja eine Sicherheitslücke auf Buffed wodurch die ganzen Spam Email Versender an Unsere Emails kommen? 


			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.
        



ZAM ist da!


----------



## Tikume (8. August 2010)

Wenn es die gäbe wäre es weitaus sinnvoller auf der Seite nen Drive-by-Virus zu installieren und euch so direkt was unterzujubeln.


----------



## ZAM (8. August 2010)

Wir hatten letzte Woche eine Mail zu dem Thema und darauf hin neue Accounts mit Email-Adressen von relativ spamanfälligen Anbietern erstellt, die bisher keine Emails in der Richtung erhalten haben, weil sie wahrscheinlich noch nicht durch die Bruteforce-Raster der Botnetze gelaufen sind.

 Die beabsichtigte Weitergabe von Email-Adressen ist harter Tobak. Email-Adressen für aussenstehende sind nur einseh- bzw aufrufbar, wenn sie vom jeweiligen User explizit für die Foren- und mybuffed-Profildarstellung aktiviert wurden. Die Ansicht ist standardmäßig bei der Registrierung deaktiviert. Eine Weitergabe erfolgt maximal, aber nicht voraussetzend bei Gewinnspielen bei denen die Preise uns nicht vorliegen, aber dies ist explizit bei jedem Gewinnspiel noch einmal kommuniziert und betrifft auch nur Teilnehmer bzw. Gewinner der jeweiligen Gewinnspiele. Zur Sicherheit der Accounts und vor Scam haben wir vor längerer Zeit zudem den Mail-Versand zur Kommunikation zwischen Usern über das Forum deaktiviert.

Hinweise oder Vermutungen auf mögliche Sicherheitslücken, die das Ausspähen von Daten ermöglichen könnten, werden von uns mit Angabe der Zeiträume sehr intensiv geprüft und immer ernst genommen, auch wenn sie nicht zutreffen sollten.


----------



## TAYLAN (8. August 2010)

Zam ich habe auch nie geglaubt das ihr unsere Adressen weiter gibt. 

Schließe bitte diesen Beitrag er ist einfach nur Sinnlos von jemanden geschrieben der keine Ahnung hat.


----------



## attake (8. August 2010)

danke für die antwort 


			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.
        



ich will hier auch nicht buffed in irgendeiner weise beschuldigen und binn auch nur zufällig über den tread gestolpert der hald auch ziemlich gut auf mien "problem" ( was WoW Goldseller Werbemails , und "Blizzard-Fake"-Links betrifft ) passt .
wenn es was mit buffed zu tun hat denk ich auch eher das es an sowas wie ner sicherheitslücke liegt , lag .

ich hab ja zum glück einige e-mail adressen wobei die betroffene nur für foren registrierungen und andere "dubiose" sachen ist ^^
spam gibts überall aber nur die eine is hald   WoW Goldseller Werbemails und "Blizzard-Fake"-Links   verseucht ...

wäre trotzdem interessant wieviele leute schon solche mails bekommen haben 
ich hab keine ahnung ob das wirklich nur vereinzelt leute sind oder ob es doch mehr betroffene gibt .

m.f.g.   ATTA


----------



## tlpthx (28. Juli 2011)

Als jahrelanger MMORPG-Spieler bekomme ich natürlich ständig Blizzard-Spam á la "Sie versuchen Ihren Account zu verkaufen". Früher habe ich die sofort gelöscht, aber da mein WoW-Account tatsächlich schonmal gehackt wurde (allerdings erst Jahre nachdem ich aufgehört hatte), schaue ich mir die Mails genau an bevor ich sie wegwerfe.
Dabei ist mir heute bei einer dieser Mails etwas interessantes aufgefallen: Sie ging nicht wie üblich an meine Spam-verseuchte GMX-Adresse, auch nicht an die RoM-Adresse (was auch oft vorkommt), sondern an die Adresse, die ich exklusiv für buffed.de eingerichtet und danach nie wieder benutzt habe.
Die Adresse ist recht kryptisch, und per brute-force kaum zu erraten.
Daher möchte ich mich ganz besonders bei Buffed.de bedanken, dass sie so sorgsam mit meiner E-Mail-Adresse umgegangen sind.
Glücklicherweise nutze ich buffed.de ohnehin nicht, so dass mir im schlimmsten Fall immernoch die Möglichkeit bleibt den Account zu löschen und die Mail-Adresse zu sperren.


----------

